# 2002 nissan Altima shakes and vibrates when switching gears



## knicks05 (Jan 5, 2013)

My 2002 altima vibrates when in drive and reverse gear. I took my car a little more than a week ago for an oil change and was told I needed transmission fluid. I held off on the transmission fluid because I told I didn't need it asap. Now a little more than a week later my car vibrates when in drive and reverse gear. Could transmission fluid be the cause?
I don't notice this while driving 
I noticed this after I bumped into the curb while backing up you think it unbalanced my wheels?


----------

